#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Underlinuxers Sampa

## vonlinkerstain

Ai galera, tudo bem?
Poderia rolar este mês, mais um encontro daqueles na cachaçaria paulista, já que eu não fui no outro e to com saudades da marvada....
Quem topa?

----------


## wrochal

Seria bom, hein..........

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Devia ter feito o questionário sobre a data, mas para mim só esta sexta que não dá.... :wink:

----------


## Fernando

O encontro da cachaçaria foi do canal #Slackware-br (freenode), nao da UnderLinux. Apesar disso seria legal arrumarmos um encontro ae pra dar uma aliviada ;]

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Pocha, não sabia...
Achei que era daqui da under, pois os caras postaram as fotos aqui também....
 :Wink:

----------


## osmousf

IIII demoro para reunir a galera de sampa para tomar aliviar o stress...

----------


## mistymst

quem paga minha passagem  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Fernando

> quem paga minha passagem  ?


Eh pra mim também a coisa complica, 45 reais só de pedágio.. heheh

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> quem paga minha passagem ?


1) Conversa com o seu patrão e diz que vai ser um "evento importante"
2) Click click click no google e troca uma idéia com o scorpion
hehehehe




> Eh pra mim também a coisa complica, 45 reais só de pedágio.. heheh


Tipo o mstmyst vai pra casa do psy, e ai vcs racham os pedágios!!!

P.S. O máximo que eu posso pagar é uma pinguinha pra cada um de vcs.... ( e olha que tem que ser das mais rebinhas que tem la') heheheehhehe

----------


## Fernando

Acho que nossos caminhos nao se cruzam amigo, como voce pode ver ele é do Para (Norte) e eu de Minas Gerais (Sudeste).. ;]

----------


## PiTsA

po...marca um dia num fds quen eu to nessa .... to a 50 min de SP....

----------


## Sukkubus

> quem paga minha passagem  ?


Quem paga a minha? :P 

Hehehehehe... Demoro 4 horas para chegar em São Paulo  :Smile:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Acho que nossos caminhos nao se cruzam amigo, como voce pode ver ele é do Para (Norte) e eu de Minas Gerais (Sudeste).. ;]


Arranjei um cara pra rachar a sua conta e vc ainda reclama :?: :?: :?: 
eheheh



> Demoro 4 horas para chegar em São Paulo


De onde tu é??




> po...marca um dia num fds quen eu to nessa .... to a 50 min de SP....


O que que você acha de sexta feira que vem, dia 07/05???

----------


## Sukkubus

> De onde tu é??


Eu sou de Ribeirão Preto - SP...  :Smile:

----------


## aguizo

Aopa... Rio das Pedras.. é pertinho de Campinas e de Sorocaba ....

----------


## 1c3m4n

heheheh eu sou de valinhos (do lado de campinas)
da ateh pra gente fretar uma van hein

----------


## PiTsA

> Postado originalmente por PiTsA
> 
> po...marca um dia num fds quen eu to nessa .... to a 50 min de SP....
> 
> 
> O que que você acha de sexta feira que vem, dia 07/05???


O foda é sexta! pq não um sabado?!

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Rio das Pedras até da pra vir...

Mas Ribeirão fica foda. 
Se quizerem da para organizar acomodações (em casa tem uma vaga)

----------


## aguizo

se for sábado daí fecha.. tô lá... agora de sexta vai ser foda ... eita vonlinkerstain amigão... põe o cachorro pra dormir em outro lugar e reserva a casinha dele pra mim ...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Van também é uma opção, agora o foda é onde deixar o motorista? Pois se o cara entrar na balada já elvis!!!!!!!!!!




> se for sábado daí fecha.. tô lá... agora de sexta vai ser foda ... eita vonlinkerstain amigão... põe o cachorro pra dormir em outro lugar e reserva a casinha dele pra mim ...





> O foda é sexta! pq não um sabado?!


Então Fechou, Sabadão

P.S. Meu cachorro dorme em colchão de pregos, serve?
heheheeh

----------


## SDM

opa....pra eu chegar em sampa eh rapidao.....eh soh escala a serra aqui atras.... :wink: 

soh espero q tenha Fanta tbm...pq eu num so chegado em alcool...  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Rio das Pedras até da pra vir...
> 
> Mas Ribeirão fica foda. 
> Se quizerem da para organizar acomodações (em casa tem uma vaga)


Bah... que foda :? 

Já sei, eu vou organizar um barzinho aqui em Ribeirão pro pessoal daqui ir se encontrar.... Acho que neste fórum tem pelo menos 5 pessoas da cidade (incluindo euuu)

E tem Cachaçaria... hehehehe... duas, aliás  :Smile: 

O que acham, meninos ribeirãopretanos?  :Big Grin:

----------


## SDM

pow....se for assim vamo sair da sombra.....vamo pra praia.....aqui em santos.....vamo pegar um bronze decente.....tira o bronzeado de escritorio do corpo...... :wink: :wink: :wink:

----------


## aguizo

não sou de ribeirão mas conheço muito bem a cidade... prefiro em ribeirão do que em sampa... sem ofender ninguém.... eu vivia no pinguim .. hehehhee se alguém precisar de guia turistico olha eu aqui ..

----------


## Fernando

Sukkubus, Ribeirao? Eu vou ai sempre heheh

Entao pessoal, sintam-se livre em fazer uma reunião de usuários ;]

----------


## Sukkubus

> não sou de ribeirão mas conheço muito bem a cidade... prefiro em ribeirão do que em sampa... sem ofender ninguém.... eu vivia no pinguim .. hehehhee se alguém precisar de guia turistico olha eu aqui ..


É... Ribeirão tem bons barzinhos... é o que se faz nos fins de semana... Venham para cá! eu tbm ajudo o pessoal a se localizar  :Big Grin: 




> Sukkubus, Ribeirao? Eu vou ai sempre heheh


Chefe! não creio! me avisa quando vier da próxima vez!  :Smile:  Podíamos aproveitar a sua próxima vinda e fazer esta reunião, o que acha?

----------


## Fernando

> Chefe! não creio! me avisa quando vier da próxima vez!  Podíamos aproveitar a sua próxima vinda e fazer esta reunião, o que acha?



Ueh, pra mim é facil ir pra Ribeirao, 150km nao é tao complicado, e eu conheco a cidade +- heheh ;] 
Podemos ver isso sim!

----------


## Jim

Foda é pra mim... huehuehue.... moro longe pra baralho... vixi.. já tá ficando mais longe ainda... Ribeirão é mais cruel ainda....

É uma pena...

Poxa... eu gostaria de pedir uma parada... se desse pra colocar os nomes das pessoas nas fotos ali do Gallery já tava meia boca... vejo um monte de gente e nem sei quem são... fica a idéia...

Falou...

----------


## Sukkubus

> Podemos ver isso sim!


 :P 

Vamos combinar então  :Smile: 
Quem mais quer vir para Ribeirão :?:  :Big Grin: 

hehehehe

----------


## PiTsA

quantos km será que fica de sorocaba pra riberão?!

----------


## aguizo

1:30 - 2H no máximo creio eu .... de rio das pedras eu já fiz em 1:20...mas foi loucura total.. tava atrasado pra formatura da minha mina.. hehehe mas normalmente de rio das pedras até lá são 2 h no máximo

----------


## Fernando

> Poxa... eu gostaria de pedir uma parada... se desse pra colocar os nomes das pessoas nas fotos ali do Gallery já tava meia boca... vejo um monte de gente e nem sei quem são... fica a idéia...
> 
> Falou...


O encontro da Cachaçaria que tem no Gallery NAO é da UnderLinux, sao fotos do encontro do pessoal do #Slackware-BR (freenode).

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Ai,
PitSA e arquizo, vocês pretendem ir de carro???

Galera geral, o duro de 07/05 é que é véspera do Dia das Mães, só para lembrá-los...

Ribeirão ---> grAAANNNde produtor de Cana;
Cana -----> produtora de Álcool;
Hummmmmmm gostei da idéia,.,,

----------


## Fernando

> Ai,
> 
> Ribeirão ---> grAAANNNde produtor de Cana;
> Cana -----> produtora de Álcool;
> Hummmmmmm gostei da idéia,.,,


huauhauha pau d'agua!

----------


## aguizo

ribeirão num é um grande produtor de cana... eu acho.... mas tá valendo assim mesmo....

----------


## Fernando

> ribeirão num é um grande produtor de cana... eu acho.... mas tá valendo assim mesmo....


Produtor de cana nao porque cana nao se produz, mas é grande produtor de alcóol ;]

----------


## Sukkubus

> Postado originalmente por aguizo
> 
> ribeirão num é um grande produtor de cana... eu acho.... mas tá valendo assim mesmo....
> 
> 
> Produtor de cana nao porque cana nao se produz, mas é grande produtor de alcóol ;]


Na verdade...

Ribeirão é um pólo econômico. Não há usinas aqui  :Smile:  A região é que produz cana pra carau... As usinas e mais usinas importantes estão ao redor da cidade e elas resolvem seus negócios em Ribeirão  :Wink: 

Como dizem os economistas, a região desova dinheiro aqui pois estamos bem localizados e isso é que a faz ser uma das cidades mais ricas do país... :roll: 

Ah, então vamos avacalhar e vamos todos no Paulistanea curtir rock!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spelk

huahuahuahuahuahuahua..........

Q q é isso.... Eu entrei nesse tópico qdo tinha apenas umas 5 msg postadas, ae vi q o povo só tava falando de Sampa e nem dei bola, mas agora... falando da minha "terrinha"....

he he he...

Loucura total!!! :lol:

----------


## PiTsA

> Ai,
> PitSA e arquizo, vocês pretendem ir de carro???
> 
> Galera geral, o duro de 07/05 é que é véspera do Dia das Mães, só para lembrá-los...
> 
> Ribeirão ---> grAAANNNde produtor de Cana;
> Cana -----> produtora de Álcool;
> Hummmmmmm gostei da idéia,.,,


ainda não seis e vou de carro tenho que ver a disponiilidade dele, ou ate mesmo moto (superr titan) .. =) ... ou busão...iihihihih tenho que pensar nisso!

mas se que da cidade fixar uma data, um mapa pra sabe chegar na cidade e no bar... hihihihi se não eu me perco! 

se for de carro e no caminho tover alguma cidade que tiver alguem que vá também dae e só embarcar e boas...

deveriam mudar o nome deste topico para Underlinux Ribeirão

----------


## Spelk

Mas e ae pessoal o lance sai msm ou vai ficar só no papel, digo, web...

Vcs vem ou terei q ir sozinho com a Sukkubus prum barzinho??? :roll: 

Tudo pelo software livre!!! :twisted: 
he he he...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Se dessse para mudar o tópico eu mudaria...
Inclusive, se desse para mudar a pesquisa eu também o faria...
Adoro São Paulo (e me desculpem) mas não gosto de Ribeirão não...
Concordo em ir para lá, se assim for mais fácil para a maioria de nós!!
Pitsa se tu for de carro, vou de bumba até sorocaba e agente racha os Robágios e a gasosa!

Caras, pelo que sei duas coisas, Tem uma época que não se pode nem respirar em Ribeirão, por causa das queimadas das plantações de cana que tem por ai, outra coisa, a terra ai é rocha (uma das melhores terras do Brasil), juntando tudo isso achei que vocês eram grandas produtores de Cana...

P.S. Desculpem a preguiça de não citar todo mundo 
 :Embarrassment: ops: 

Deveríamos discutir duas coisas agora (Data e Local)

Outra coisa, se tiver encontro em Ribeirão, também poderia ter um aqui em São Paulo, mas não no mesmo dia, assim dava para ir nos dois :P

----------


## Sukkubus

> Se dessse para mudar o tópico eu mudaria...
> Inclusive, se desse para mudar a pesquisa eu também o faria...
> Adoro São Paulo (e me desculpem) mas não gosto de Ribeirão não...
> 
> Caras, pelo que sei duas coisas, Tem uma época que não se pode nem respirar em Ribeirão, por causa das queimadas das plantações de cana que tem por ai, outra coisa, a terra ai é rocha (uma das melhores terras do Brasil), juntando tudo isso achei que vocês eram grandas produtores de Cana...


Não precisa se desculpar. Quem mora aqui não é dono da cidade a ponto de se doer em não respeitar a opinião alheia. Eu respeito a sua opinião. E mesmo que haja motivos para discordar, não vejo necessidade em fazê-lo, já que isso aqui não é um tópico regionalista.

Inclusive devo me desculpar em ter citado a cidade para o encontro. Inicialmente eu disse que faria um para reunir QUEM já mora aqui (e que não poderia comparecer no citado) e os demais estariam gentilmente convidados em participar e aumentar a presença no evento. Mas o intuito não era cancelar esta reunião em São Paulo e sim fazer mais uma. Aproveitou-se o gancho do tópico.

Se o pessoal de Ribeirão quiser se reunir, nós combinamos em outro tópico, sem atrapalhar este, desculpe-me. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Savio

.. ehehehehehee

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Cara, pra mim quanto mais reuniões melhor!!!
Se tiver em rp e der para eu ir eu vou, meu irmão mora ai, e tenho "casa para dormir"., o foda é a passagem que é cara, e não tem problema: deveria mudar o tópico para: reunião usuários underlinux, assim daríamos para combinar em todas as ciadades.!!!!

Nada de richar regionais....

E ai, quem pode ir no de são paulo e quem poderá ir no de RibPreto....
Seria em algum sábado, pois isso acho que já é da maioria...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Proposta:
Semana que vem Sábado de noite em Ribeirão preto, quem pode ir????

Combinemos um bar, pois eu não conheço nada dai... só o pinguimm que é meio 4$$$$$$

----------


## Fernando

> Proposta:
> Semana que vem Sábado de noite em Ribeirão preto, quem pode ir????
> 
> Combinemos um bar, pois eu não conheço nada dai... só o pinguimm que é meio 4$$$$$$



Eu nao posso..

----------


## Eye

Sem querer palpitar, mas acho meio em cima para marcar encontros deste jeito... seria melhor planejar...

Que tal se fosse no terceiro sábado de junho (o segundo é dia dos namorados... hehehehe)? Até lá todo mundo levantou esta grana para viajar até Ribeirão... :roll:

----------


## Jim

Ae meu... eu não vou de qualquer jeito... mas minha opinião é que.... Poxa... depois do dia dos namorados é que a galera fica mais quebrada.... namorada dá despesa cara!!!! hauhuahuhaua..........

----------


## vonlinkerstain

E pior que em junho eu estarei viajando...
A idéia é fazer dois, um em Ribeirão e outro em São Paulo....
É que eu tinha pedido para a galera fazer uma sugestão de data, mas como ninguém sigeriu nada eu sugeri esta data...

----------


## Eye

> Ae meu... eu não vou de qualquer jeito... mas minha opinião é que.... Poxa... depois do dia dos namorados é que a galera fica mais quebrada.... namorada dá despesa cara!!!! hauhuahuhaua..........


Por isso mesmo. De hoje até esta data, dá para juntar dinheiro... 8)

----------


## marcelloduarte

Nossa....da ate do dos outros estilos musicais....Rock is the best!!!


Ae, se for em Sampa to dentro!!!

----------


## demiurgo

aff... eh duro morar longe ne myst, to em Mato Grosso e ir ae soh pra uma cachacinha eh brabo!! hauahuahu

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Demiurgo...
Se vier traz a pinga do Vô kiko ai do Mato Grosso, que sempre ouvi falar que ela é muito boa
heheheheh

Vamos fazer um em Sampa também..
Que tal no último fds de junho???.

----------


## demiurgo

tranquilo, eu levo sim povos!! acho q em julho devo estar indo pra sampa, vamo v se dah pra encontrar alguns undermalas hauahuhau

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Quando tu vem???

----------


## demiurgo

eu acho q no inicio d julho, meu eu d um toque antes, vamo fazer u piseiro!!! como dizem os cuiabanos

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Piseiro???
Quiz $#@@#$ é essa?

----------


## Eye

Afinal, que dia vai rolar os do estado de São Paulo? 8O

----------


## 1c3m4n

hehehhe esta historia ainda vai longe... acho q desde 2002 estamos tentando armar um encontro com a galera e num da mto certo, tem gente de tudo qto eh canto do pais.. o mais perto q o pessoal fez ateh hj foi se encontrar em eventos... eu mesmo que moro perto de SP ainda num fui pra lah hehehe

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Daria para setar um data no encontro de sampa?

----------


## 1c3m4n

Primeiro vamos acertar um dia... tipo eu acho que sabado eh o melhor.... sexta ferra por causa de aula e do trampo, no domingo quebra a pernas ...
oq vcs acham

----------


## osmousf

so marcar, assim que definirem algo me enviem um e-mail ou MP, para eu me orientar.

Vallew galera

----------


## epf

Eu moro no interior de Sao Paulo..uns 450 km...gostaria muito de ir no encontro...se alguem puder arrumar uma acomodacao pra mim, eu agradeco...e por favor, marquem com uma certa antecedencia..

aguardo contato

abracos
atenciosamente
epf

----------


## Eye

> Eu moro no interior de Sao Paulo..uns 450 km...gostaria muito de ir no encontro...se alguem puder arrumar uma acomodacao pra mim, eu agradeco...e por favor, marquem com uma certa antecedencia..


Que cidade você mora?

----------


## PiTsA

> Primeiro vamos acertar um dia... tipo eu acho que sabado eh o melhor.... sexta ferra por causa de aula e do trampo, no domingo quebra a pernas ...
> oq vcs acham


Eu to com vocês no encontro.... mas decidam ae a data, e concordo com o ice.....

----------


## epf

Eu moro em Candido Mota, perto de Marilia..

eu pensei dia 19 de junho tbm...uma data boa...o que voces acham?


aguardo resposta

----------


## augustolynx

ei psy vc é de minas ?
de onde ?
eu sou um paulistano perdido em Minas mais precisamente em Curvelo no centro do estado.
se VCs marcarem de fazer o encontro no mes que vem tipo no dia 11 vai ser bala pois vou estar ai no feriado do dia 10 de junho pro casamento do meu irmão

----------


## vonlinkerstain

entre 06 e 13 de junho estarei viajando...
Agora dia 19 de junho to dentro.

----------


## Eye

Acho que seria uma boa alugar uma chácara para este evento do interior...

todo mundo ajuda um pouquinho e ficaria mais barato do que pagar hotel ou sei lá o quê... além de ter mais privacidade.

O que acham?

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Chácara é uma boa... concordo....

----------


## Eye

Então  :Big Grin: 

Assim quem vier de fora, pode dormir na chácara... por R$ 200,00 deve achar uma boa, para passar o fim de semana... sem contar os benefícios que vem nelas...

----------


## 1c3m4n

jah estou com a mochila pronta  :Smile: 
minha presenca eh garantida

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Só falta agora alguém se disponibilizar a achar uma chácara para fazer esta reunião...

----------


## Eye

Alguém que more na cidade poderia ver isso...

Mas o importante era saber *quem* afinal iria no encontro e que dia isso ia rolar...

 :Smile:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

O interessante é decidirmos uma data, com quem se dispõe a ir...
Junho fica bom pra vcs?

----------


## Eye

Fim de junho ou no comecinho de Julho seria bom...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Começo de mês é melhor para a maioria das pessoas que trabalham...
Meu voto vai para o começo de julho...

----------


## PiTsA

> Começo de mês é melhor para a maioria das pessoas que trabalham...
> Meu voto vai para o começo de julho...


concordo! to cheio de provas em Junho inteiro....

----------


## odbc

Participo do fórum a poko tempo,moro em joinville mas se rolar o encontro da galera eu poderei irna boa.

Falow!!!

----------


## Sukkubus

Vocês vão querer mesmo que role um evento destes aqui em Ribeirão Preto?  :Big Grin: 

Se sim, quem viria?

Estava falando com o Psy sobre isso. Para organizar tudo, tínhamos que ter uma idéia concreta de quem viria... e aí estudaria as possibilidades. ($$$)

O lance da chácara é muito bom para quem vier de fora da cidade (a maioria). Os que moram aqui poderiam ajudar o pessoal a se localizar e tal.

Não tenho muito tempo para ver estas coisas, mas vamos tentar!  :Wink:

----------


## Vaza

Aew psy..qual o server desse knal linux?

----------


## Fernando

> Vocês vão querer mesmo que role um evento destes aqui em Ribeirão Preto? :D
> 
> Se sim, quem viria?
> 
> Estava falando com o Psy sobre isso. Para organizar tudo, tínhamos que ter uma idéia concreta de quem viria... e aí estudaria as possibilidades. ($$$)
> 
> O lance da chácara é muito bom para quem vier de fora da cidade (a maioria). Os que moram aqui poderiam ajudar o pessoal a se localizar e tal.
> 
> Não tenho muito tempo para ver estas coisas, mas vamos tentar! ;)


Sim, conversamos e creio que seja a melhor solução ;]
Se for o caso do encontro ser situado em Ribeirão Preto, quem viria?




> Aew psy..qual o server desse knal linux?


irc.freenode.net
/join #underlinux

----------


## Eye

Quantas meninas irão neste evento?  :Embarrassment:

----------

